# Using a reversing unit on a Y?



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings- 

I have a mine spurthat I use an Aristo reversing unit on. I run my 0-4-0 porter back and forth on it. The upper end has the Aristo supplied diode in a track incorporating a road crossing, and the lower end has a diode I installed that stops and reverses the loco.

Now I just put a switch in halfway up the mine spur and made a new logging camp spur. I am using a standard issue LGB turnout. Is there any reason I could not install another diode at the end of the logging spur so if I throuw the turnout, the loco would go to the logging camp sense the diode, stop and then come back down the stem of the Y? 

I wanted to ask as the Aristo instructions for the reversing unit caution about shorts and the like damaging the unit.

Appreciate any thoughts you may have.

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I do this on the Tortoise & Lizard Bash. This shows the routes we run. I built three reversers into my control panel (one for each cab) and can do automatic point-to-point between any two back-to-back sidings because they all have diode protection.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks. Nice track plan

Is that from track planning software, if so which one? I am starting to design and extension to my RR and could use SW to help

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can add a second spur and install a diode. Power is fed to the main run,, diodes just stop the train at the end of the run. 

You can place a Y or a spur at each end. 

The only complicated part is if you wanted the train to automatically switch the track. Manual selection is easy.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Dan-

Thanks for the info.

Ah, you hit in my next question, how to auto switch so the loco goes up a spur then next run the other spur, etc. I do plan to wire the switch so I can do it manually, but was pondering how to do it automatically. I can imagine a simple (?) circuit that counts the loco passes and every 2 passes activates the switch, but have no knowledge of how to do that circuit. 

Any thoughts appreciated

Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 19 May 2012 05:51 AM 
Hi Dan-

Thanks for the info.

Ah, you hit in my next question, how to auto switch so the loco goes up a spur then next run the other spur, etc. I do plan to wire the switch so I can do it manually, but was pondering how to do it automatically. I can imagine a simple (?) circuit that counts the loco passes and every 2 passes activates the switch, but have no knowledge of how to do that circuit. 

Any thoughts appreciated

Jerry


Can be done with relays. The two relays of the included schematic show how one can set up a circuit that "alternates" where electricity is sent.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 18 May 2012 09:09 PM 
Thanks. Nice track plan

Is that from track planning software, if so which one? I am starting to design and extension to my RR and could use SW to help

Jerry


RR Track V4


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

It can also be done using LGB EPL components. Now I just have to find the wiring diagram. I'll look for it tomorrow and post it if I still have it.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help

Jerry


----------

